# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello all.

## GoofballDT

Been keeping fish for a few years and I enjoy it.
I have only one tank at the moment, a 70l.

2qu4rc4.jpg

And an unknown fish, as I forgot to ask what it was in the shop.

2usv9yb.jpg

If someone knows the name I would be grateful.

I also have a baby fish problem, 21 of them that I know of.
I'm giving a good lot away to a guy in work, who also keeps fish.

List of fish, not including babys.

Unknown x 4
Convict x 2
Kuhli Loach x2
Pygmy corydoras or pygmy catfish (Corydoras pygmaeus) x 2

Have a "Jebao 503 External fish tank canister aquarium filter system 1 touch 15w 750 LPH" which filter and airs the water.
Hood light and another strip light, both on timers.
I also have a blue light, which stays on 24/7.
Electric temperature gauge, to check tank temp.

----------

*Gary R* (12-03-2018)

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping

The unknown fish you have there look like Platys to me ....and they do breed for fun  :Smile:   They are live bearers and are capable of reproducing at three to four months of age....

Thanks for the pictures ...looks like a nice tank you have there......keep in touch and let us all know how you get on.

Regards

Gary R

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping as gary says they look like platys a bit of info for you
Platies are a peaceful beginner fish that will grow to about 2″ and live for approximately 3 years. They can be kept with other peaceful fish of similar sizes. However, platies are closely related to swordtails and will interbreed, so it is not recommended to keep them together. 
Tank setup 
Minimum tank size: 10g, but bigger is always better as platies are livebearers and will soon over populate small tanks. 
They can be fed flakes, frozen and live food, such as bloodworms, bloodworms, daphnia, brine shrimp. 
Breeding 
Platies are livebearers, meaning they give birth to fully formed fry (baby fish). They will give birth after around 28 days. 
The parents will eat the fry, so if you want them to survive you can float hornwort or java moss on the surface for the fry to hide in . Alternatively, you can place the fry in a breeder net until they are large enough not to be eaten or you can move them to a different tank. However, never put a pregnant female in the breeder net as this will stress her out and she may miscarry or reabsorb the fry. 
Platies are colourful active fish and will make a great addition to many community tanks.

----------


## GoofballDT

Thanks for the replies and info.

I made a moss on mesh and the fry hide under it, till they are big enough to come out without fear of being eaten.

I think I seen an adult, eat a fry.
It happened so fast I didn't see what it was it snatched up, but it was not a feeding time.

I'm going to ask the local pet shop if they will give me shop credit for the fry.

----------

*Gary R* (19-03-2018)

----------


## GoofballDT

Gave some Platies away to a guy in work who also keeps fish and had a spare second tank.

Removed the moss mesh, as the moss was dying on it and that helped the tank.
It seems stable now.

Added a few lava rocks and hermit crab shells, some moss on mesh I got to the wood.
Thinking of making a normal moss mesh to cover the heater and hide it from sight.
Also add a small filter I had to the tank, it has a mesh bag with charcoal in it.


Have a second tank cycling at moment, will be a shrimp only tank.

28L square but tall, with realistic looking plastic plants, gravel base, lava rocks, hermit crab shells and feeding dish.
Two internal filters, one sponge (course then medium and last fine) and the other carbon.

It should be ready at the start of may as it's been over three weeks cycling now.

These are the plastic plants I got, had to take top leave's off the biggest one, as it was sticking out of the tank.

81YBi87bPkL._SL1500_.jpg

91CHUgrUG-L._SL1500_.jpg

91BpHxxZ35L._SL1500_.jpg

Will tie some moss to a few of the lava rocks, to give the tank some plant life to help the natural cycling.

Also ordered this for it, as it will look cool in it.
61ttrB4Pd5L._SL1009_.jpg

----------

*lost* (09-04-2018)

----------


## lost

Sounds like its coming along nicely remember loads of pics

----------


## Gary R

I think you will be giving loads of Platies away as time goes on  :lol: 

I'm glad every think is running ok for you and a shrimp only tank sounds great....would like to see that once up and running in all its glory.

----------

